# Da crapper blues



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

My toilet will normally not flush on the first flush but then flush just fine on the second or third. Even if there is nothing in it. I checked the septic with a stick through the inspection pipe and there was almost no sludge.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Sounds like there isn't enough water in the tank for a complete flush, probably need an adjustment on the fill valve to bring water in at a faster rate when tripping handle, need a pic.of the flush valve to determine adj., there are 1/ 2 dozen different brands


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Partially blocked flush hole (on bottom before exit)... Or the rim holes are clogged? Poke it with a wire hanger.

Little bit of clr in tank and bowl over night could help. If it's really plugged you can chip it out ...

For a hundred bucks I replaced mine and got the taller model.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Is your vent plugged?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll try looking at those things.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

How old is the toilet?


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Not old that's for sure. No vent that I know of either. But it was working before.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

After it's sat for awhile, but before you flush, pop the top off the tank and check the water level. It might be possible that the water level is slowly dropping in the tank as it slowly leaks from the seal, but is not refilling as it sits... but then refills fully once the plunger cycles when it's flushed, which might be why the first attempt is poor, but subsequent tries right afterwards work fine.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe an exorcist can help.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

"Not old that's for sure. No vent that I know of either. But it was working before."


There most assuredly is a vent, it should be about 1.5" in diameter and probably located near and above the toilet extending thru the roof. It has to be free of debris for the toilet to operate as it should.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

don said:


> "Not old that's for sure. No vent that I know of either. But it was working before."
> 
> 
> There most assuredly is a vent, it should be about 1.5" in diameter and probably located near and above the toilet extending thru the roof. It has to be free of debris for the toilet to operate as it should.


nope nothing through the roof. I had one on the other house but nothing here. Maybe it vents into my block walls. Doubt it.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Hmmm. 

It should have a vent, somewhere. It has to. 
Plus it has to have adequate water pressure pushing. 

Those are the basics.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like a venting problem. Is this a house?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Give this a read any see if the alternative venting method applies to your situation.
Alternatives to Plumbing Roof Vents | Hunker


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Another thought I just had. Shut off the water supply to the toilet. Remove the tank lid and flush the toilet, the tank should drain completely. You may have a blockage in the P trap so use what you have to take it apart so you can check that elbow looking thing out.(P trap) If that is empty of water or even semi plugged it will have an effect on the venting process, no matter how the toilet vents.
Put it all back together, pour enough water in the toilet so the p trap has been refilled completely, turn the water valve back on and check for leaks while the water tank fills, flush the toilet once or twice and compare your results.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Check your attic for studor vents.


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

If it is flushing every other flush check to make sure the bowl is getting refilled to the same level after every flush. If not, the tank fill valve is not refilling the bowl. Either the little tube that refills the bowl after every flush may have pulled out of the overflow tube and putting the water into the tank only, or the fill valve is clogged with minerals and not allowing water to come out of the refill tube. If no water is coming out of the little tube the fill valve will need to be replaced.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

shaffe48b said:


> Not old that's for sure. No vent that I know of either. But it was working before.


How old is not old?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Lime or rust build in or on the tank components may be affecting its operation, so the problem may not be even vent related.
Shut off the water supply and flush the tank as I said earlier. Do a visual inspection along with a manual operation of the tanks components to see if everything is or isn't operating repeatedly, and in the same manner.

Take a picture of the inside of the tank that shows all parts from various angles in case any are in need of replacing and go to your local HD, LOWES, or Menards and ask for a spray can of CRC, or whatever they have to dissolve lime and rust corrosion inside of your toilet tank. Show that person the picture and ask if they have the parts needed if they need to be replaced and go home and spray each part liberally.

Wait for an hour or so for the spray to do its job, turn the water supply again and check the operation by repeatedly flushing after the tank has refilled several times, replace the lid and observe for normal operation for the next week or so.
If normal problem solved, if not you have the picture to refer to in case any components need replacing.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

It's a cabin under 500 sq ft and the septic is only a few feet from the wall so only a few feet from the toilet. Maybe that's why it doesn't need a vent. I don't have an attic I have a loft.

It definitely fills up every time and completely flushes. Perhaps I'll try the clr trick for starters.


----------

